
Ask HN: Opinions on How Serious of a Problem the National Debt Is? - richeyrw
I know modern monetary theory, we can&#x27;d default on debt denominated in money we can print, etc. is fairly popular right now. So I&#x27;m curious what the average HN opinion is on it. I personally think that the US debt is an enormous source of potential fragility. But I get the feeling that a lot of people don&#x27;t or more likely that opinion is starting to bifurcate. What do you think?
======
giardini
I don't see a flaw in MMT. This short but very clear article by Devin Helton
helped me:

"Why the National Debt is the Wrong Problem to Care About"

[http://devinhelton.com/why-the-national-debt-is-non-
problem](http://devinhelton.com/why-the-national-debt-is-non-problem)

